# Black&White Challenge: Round



## gk fotografie

Welcome!

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how others approach a theme. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## snowbear

Since I shoot raw, everything comes in color.  I just bottomed out the saturation in LR.




cmw3_d750_DSC_3116.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

And number two.

This is the "rattle can" that we shake when Zoe is getting doing something she shouldn't, like getting into the trash bag, or getting on the dining room table.  It is a steel bulk film can (Kodak Tri-X, 100') with some old keys and metal clips inside.

Maybe the next shot will be Zoe -- she's kind of round.




cmw3_d750_DSC_3122.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Spare change.
105mm micro-Nikkor, f/8 @ 1/5 sec, ISO 400.




cmw3_d750_DSC_3128.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Who can say "No!" to Girl Scout cookies?

AF Nikkor 28-85mm f/3.5-4.5 (the subject  in shot #1) at 85mm; f/16, 1/50, ISO 400.




cmw3_d750_DSC_3131.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Natural light + Godox V1 round head flash in high speed Synch.


----------



## rslt




----------



## rslt

DarkShadow said:


> Natural light + Godox V1 round head flash in high speed Synch.
> View attachment 186981



Very nicely exposed


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 187008


----------



## rslt

Ooo, interesting, what is it?
Looks great


----------



## DarkShadow

Wow great images.


----------



## DarkShadow

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 187008


I have no idea what i am looking at but thats a fantastic image and love the processing.


----------



## smithdan




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## gk fotografie

rslt said:


> Ooo, interesting, what is it?
> Looks great





DarkShadow said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187008
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what i am looking at but thats a fantastic image and love the processing.
Click to expand...


Thank you!
What you are looking at are the long, round tentacles of a huge sea anemone. The circular image was created via a plug-in, called inside out, by working with 2 layers it was possible to make the background layer slightly blurred, creating the idea of depth. My first edit was converting the original color photo into black and white. I'm searching - for over a year now - for the best way to get the hue of a former analogue photographic paper, named _Agfa Portriga Rapid, _in my digital editing. The hue of this photo is close to it, but still a bit too much sepia color.


----------



## rslt

We'll, I never would have guessed that in a million years.
What an amazing concept.


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 187074


----------



## Soocom1

Fuji X-M1, with Minolta 50mm F1.4, 1/320 shutter, ISO 100, F8.5 ish.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Fuji 56mm f1.2


----------



## smithdan

Going to have to keep better notes.   This is old Spot with his, I think,  Takumar 150 f4.
looks like the D76 is getting a bit old too...


----------



## johngpt

And I thought I was being so avant-garde and creative by getting out my lensball.
Sharon, gk those are marvelous images!

Oh well, I guess I'll post it since I went out today and shot... 






.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## rslt




----------



## johngpt

benchpost ball in bw

.


----------



## johngpt

gk, would it be alright to post something taken in the past?


----------



## johngpt

getting a-round to slicing

Last night with Helios and a 7mm extension tube.
.


----------



## Soocom1

Well done John.. VERY well done!


----------



## johngpt

Soocom1 said:


> Well done John.. VERY well done!


Thanks!


----------



## waday




----------



## Soocom1

Thats nice!


----------



## waday




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

Some really nice images being posted.

I had been thinking of using my white lacrosse ball for this and just a bit ago when sunlight fell strongly across the table at which I was working, I ran to grab it before the light passed.




lacrosse ball

.


----------



## smithdan




----------



## johngpt

gk fotografie said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> gk, would it be alright to post something taken in the past?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, if a photo is taken in the period from the 2nd of February until now then of course you can upload that photo in this challenge. Unfortunately, all photos taken outside this period cannot participate, because that just isn't the intention of the B&W Challenge.
Click to expand...

Got it. Going to delete that VLA post now! Thank you.


----------



## johngpt

knothole

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 187378


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 187379


----------



## gk fotografie

(Fuji x-E1 + Meike 6.5mm 190° fisheye lens)

View attachment 187380


----------



## rslt




----------



## rslt




----------



## rslt

Yay, I got to 8 images. Actually pretty happy with them.
Thanks for the challenge


----------



## johngpt

rslt said:


> Yay, I got to 8 images.


I've always liked that number, as it's like two circles vertically stacked...


.


----------



## johngpt

BEST

.


----------



## johngpt

hasp

.


----------



## rslt

johngpt said:


> BEST
> 
> .





Oo, I like this


----------



## rslt

johngpt said:


> rslt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, I got to 8 images.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked that number, as it's like two circles vertically stacked...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Ha, funny.
Although I think the last image should count for 4. The is a round circle, a round ball, a round hoop and I was hanging around


----------



## photoflyer

Did you and @SquarePeg conspire on this?  The other weekly challenge is the letter T...kinda makes it hard to be lazy and shoot once for both!


----------



## johngpt

curling

.


----------



## waday




----------



## johngpt

bench detail, botanic garden

.


----------



## smithdan

...just noticed this morning that my cooking stuff is mostly roundy looking.


----------



## johngpt

smithdan, what's that white thing on our left that looks a bit like a vent cowl on a tramp steamer? It's nestled between the extra virgin, KitchenAid and the Garlic.


----------



## smithdan

johngpt said:


> smithdan, what's that white thing on our left that looks a bit like a vent cowl on a tramp steamer? It's nestled between the extra virgin, KitchenAid and the Garlic.



It's called a salt pig John,  just reach in and grab the appropriate amount and....


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## SquarePeg

photoflyer said:


> Did you and @SquarePeg conspire on this?  The other weekly challenge is the letter T...kinda makes it hard to be lazy and shoot once for both!




I can think of a few ideas that would fit both themes.


----------



## Nikongirl954

johngpt said:


> curling
> 
> .


Totally cool seedling thingies!  Hope it's OK to ask in this forum ... Just got my first full frame - D750 and kit lens -  have no idea what lens(es) to complement.  It used to be so easy in the film days - a macro, wide angle, a couple of telephotos and my darkroom.  What did you use, and how is everyone getting such super-dark contrasts?


----------



## waday

smithdan said:


> grab the appropriate amount and....


----------



## smithdan

waday said:


> smithdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> grab the appropriate amount and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this guy's cool moves cooking supper, wife just said "you look stupid, get the vacuum"
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_3156.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_DSC_3157.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nikongirl954 said:


> Totally cool seedling thingies!  Hope it's OK to ask in this forum ... Just got my first full frame - D750 and kit lens -  have no idea what lens(es) to complement.  It used to be so easy in the film days - a macro, wide angle, a couple of telephotos and my darkroom.  What did you use, and how is everyone getting such super-dark contrasts?


Thinking you're not trolling, I'll give a straight answer.
Well, it's not different now from what it had been. Same types of lenses are used now.
Most folks use various software to edit (develop) their photos.
Adobe has Lightroom and Photoshop.
There is also Affinity Photo and Luminar.
Google is our friend when it comes to learning what is available and how to use what is available.
Hope that helps a bit.

.


----------



## johngpt

I found my marbles!




marbles, found

.


----------



## snowbear

Nikongirl954 said:


> Totally cool seedling thingies!  Hope it's OK to ask in this forum ... Just got my first full frame - D750 and kit lens -  have no idea what lens(es) to complement.  It used to be so easy in the film days - a macro, wide angle, a couple of telephotos and my darkroom.  What did you use, and how is everyone getting such super-dark contrasts?



For the most part, the lens focal ranges are the same, though the angle of view is different for the DX cameras.  My walk-around lens for the D750 is the 28-85mm f/3.5-4.5.  I also have an older 105mm f/4 macro, the 50mm f/1.8 and a 24mm f/2.8 when I want to go wide.  Also, in the bag, are a 35mm and a Vivitar 75-205mm that came with a Nikkormat I bought a while back.

I'll typically bump contrast in Lightroom.


----------



## johngpt

smithdan said:


> It's called a salt pig John,  just reach in and grab the appropriate amount and....


Aha! Thank you!


----------



## smithdan

Some of the round bits on this old McCormick Deering.


----------



## Soocom1

Grapes....


----------



## gk fotografie

Sunnydayphotoworks said:


> View attachment 187556





bchalifour said:


> View attachment 187564  Round... Macy's Parade preparations.



Please, read my PM concerning the rules of this Challenge, it's fantastic that you both want to participate in the B&W Challenge, but I request you to (only) upload NEW images.

Gerard


----------



## johngpt

vintage

.


----------



## bchalifour

O


----------



## Soocom1




----------



## smithdan




----------



## smithdan




----------



## Fujidave

Today with the X-E3 + XF16mm f2.8



Harley Davidson by Dave, on Flickr




Gate by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Soocom1

I Like the Dyna!!!!


----------



## johngpt

vase 26Feb20

Sepia toning is often considered acceptable in other black & white or monochrome groups. Hope it is here too.
.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Soocom1

One more: 

Pine cone.


----------



## waday




----------



## johngpt

Top Flite, Titleist and tee

This one is serving double duty, also posted in Sharon's "T" weekly challenge.
.


----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 187623


Nicely done Elizabeth.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187623
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done Elizabeth.
Click to expand...

Thank you John


----------



## waday




----------



## zulu42




----------



## gk fotografie

johngpt said:


> vase 26Feb20
> 
> Sepia toning is often considered acceptable in other black & white or monochrome groups. Hope it is here too.
> .



Ha, I think you've forgotten you asked before  - look here: *coloring*  Sepia and other coloring is no problem when images have_ first_ been converted to black and white. By the way, a very interesting subject, photo and coloring, so, is this the "standard" sepia tone in Photoshop, Lightroom or any other editing program that you use?

Gerard


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 187645


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 187646


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

gk fotografie said:


> Ha, I think you've forgotten you asked before  - look here: *coloring*  Sepia and other coloring is no problem when images have_ first_ been converted to black and white. By the way, a very interesting subject, photo and coloring, so, is this the "standard" sepia tone in Photoshop, Lightroom or any other editing program that you use?
> 
> Gerard


I have an excellent memory!
It's just very short.

Thank you for bearing with me. I thought I'd asked but of course couldn't remember.
This was Photoshop's warming filter from their photo filters adjustment layer.


----------



## johngpt

wall bokeh 0414

Morning light as it comes through branches makes large circles on our walls.
I've come to call it wall bokeh...
.


----------



## gk fotografie

johngpt said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I think you've forgotten you asked before  - look here: *coloring*  Sepia and other coloring is no problem when images have_ first_ been converted to black and white. By the way, a very interesting subject, photo and coloring, so, is this the "standard" sepia tone in Photoshop, Lightroom or any other editing program that you use?
> Gerard
> 
> 
> 
> I have an excellent memory!
> It's just very short.
> Thank you for bearing with me. I thought I'd asked but of course couldn't remember.
> This was Photoshop's warming filter from their photo filters adjustment layer.
Click to expand...


Absolutely no problem! I'm also stuck with something like that, not a short memory, but I suddenly find that I can't come up with the names of a person, spices or vegetables etc. and suddenly things come to mind after a few minutes. The specialist thinks that it's mainly due to the amount and scope of the surgery that I underwent in the last 5 years (my last open heart surgery lasted more than 7 hours and I was kept asleep under anesthesia for 3 days), it can take certainly 2 years before this memory-problem is resolved, so I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Photo Lady

gk fotografie said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, I think you've forgotten you asked before  - look here: *coloring*  Sepia and other coloring is no problem when images have_ first_ been converted to black and white. By the way, a very interesting subject, photo and coloring, so, is this the "standard" sepia tone in Photoshop, Lightroom or any other editing program that you use?
> Gerard
> 
> 
> 
> I have an excellent memory!
> It's just very short.
> Thank you for bearing with me. I thought I'd asked but of course couldn't remember.
> This was Photoshop's warming filter from their photo filters adjustment layer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely no problem! I'm also stuck with something like that, not a short memory, but I suddenly find that I can't come up with the names of a person, spices or vegetables etc. and suddenly things come to mind after a few minutes. The specialist thinks that it's mainly due to the amount and scope of the surgery that I underwent in the last 5 years (my last open heart surgery lasted more than 7 hours and I was kept asleep under anesthesia for 3 days), it can take certainly 2 years before this memory-problem is resolved, so I'm still hopeful.
Click to expand...

wow your doing just fine ... glad to hear it was A successful operation ..


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Photo Lady

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 187697


love love this photo


----------



## Soocom1

Old Coke......


----------



## SquarePeg

Photo Lady said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187697
> 
> 
> 
> love love this photo
Click to expand...


Thanks!  That’s the reservoir that the pup and I climb up to and walk around every day at lunchtime.  It’s our favorite spot!


----------



## Photo Lady

wow so beautiful... i never thought it was a reservoir... so natural looking


----------



## Photo Lady

chicken plate


----------



## johngpt

gk fotografie said:


> Absolutely no problem! I'm also stuck with something like that, not a short memory, but I suddenly find that I can't come up with the names of a person, spices or vegetables etc. and suddenly things come to mind after a few minutes. The specialist thinks that it's mainly due to the amount and scope of the surgery that I underwent in the last 5 years (my last open heart surgery lasted more than 7 hours and I was kept asleep under anesthesia for 3 days), it can take certainly 2 years before this memory-problem is resolved, so I'm still hopeful.


That much anesthesia is bound to have an effect.
I expect you have become quite good at writing stuff down.
And then keeping track of where you've written it.


----------



## johngpt

Probably the last I'll get a-'round' to for this challenge...




wall hanging in black and white 26Feb20

.


----------



## rslt

The lighting is perfect for black and white, very good pic


----------



## johngpt

rslt said:


> The lighting is perfect for black and white, very good pic


Thanks rslt. Morning light slanting through an adjacent window provides pretty cool side light for a little while.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## NGH

Late again with mine; managed film this time - Canon 7 using Fomapan 100




Vented by Nigel, on Flickr




Arches by Nigel, on Flickr




Valve wheel by Nigel, on Flickr




Dish by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## NGH

Soocom1 said:


> Old Coke......



I like this one


----------

